# Lost hives



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

We lost two hives that were swarms we picked up this year, but lost in December.
We had Super warm days.

One hive absolutely robbed clean.
The other two brood boxes Heavy with honey.

We sealed both off to keep moths and mice out. Will use the drawn frames and honey to help the next one's out. 

My 16 yr olds hive is still strong and doing well.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I would harvest the honey.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Way I would do it also use the dead out honey so another hive makes it thru the winter.
Also will give a quick start to any new bees you get in the spring.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

AL you think it would be better for me to buy a queen or just split in the spring and have them do their own ???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If your present queen is a good one I would probably let them make one for you.

 Al


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm holding my lost hives on flat plywood, in the bee yard. They've been froze into negative temps a few times now. I'll move a split into one and a purchased Nuc into the other. Head start for both.


----------

